

Seedcamp, the interview - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/194291531/seedcamp-the-interview
Transcript from my mentoring sessions at seedcamp, London.
======
alain94040
Direct, but great at getting to the point.

If you are about to do your own startup, read this. It's quick to read (but
will take a while to really impact how you think).

------
ankeshk
Don't agree with his point about not hiring any sales guys early on. If you
personally are not good with sales, you definitely should look to hire /
partner with someone who is.

Product development and sales should get equal prominence.

As Peter Drucker says "the business enterprise has two - and only two - basic
functions: marketing and innovation. Marketing and innovation produce results;
all the rest are costs."

~~~
betashop
Me: Of course, sales and marketing are important functions. The question is
when do you need them? I would argue that for most early-stage tech companies
these days priority #'s 1 through 10 should be product, product, product ...
product. Get as far as you can as fast as you can with the product, then once
you have gained some decent degree of user feedback and user demand, then
focus on go-to-market, not before.

------
betashop
Me: thanks.

